# shamwow



## useable (Aug 31, 2011)

Out of Topics

does everyone here notice that shamwow is becoming popular in this forum. i think he is now the MVP for last month. his thread in coping with infidelity section are the most viewed thread for this month maybe is one of the longest thread so far in this forum.

not to offend him by posting this.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Yes, but HE is not on the majority of the time-and I refrained from the thread at first because it was taking on a life of it's own.

But...there I was!


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

He's the new MrNiceGuy

And, now I see the old MisterNiceGuy may be returning.

Kind of like Celebrity Jeopardy


----------



## useable (Aug 31, 2011)

F-102 said:


> Yes, but HE is not on the majority of the time-and I refrained from the thread at first because it was taking on a life of it's own.
> 
> But...there I was!





Conrad said:


> He's the new MrNiceGuy
> 
> And, now I see the old MisterNiceGuy may be returning.
> 
> Kind of like Celebrity Jeopardy


lol ....


----------



## jayde (Jun 17, 2011)

This thread should be deleted IMHO. I think he was looking for advice / someone to stand by him. Not to become a TAM rock star. This is ridiculous.

Leave the man alone.


----------



## useable (Aug 31, 2011)

apologize if this thread breach the term of this forum.

mods can delete this.


----------



## TotoWeRNotInKansasAnymore (Apr 7, 2011)

With almost 2,400 replies to the thread and growing, I'm hoping for a cliff notes version because I’m way too behind on that reading to catch up. LOL!!


----------



## useable (Aug 31, 2011)

TotoWeRNotInKansasAnymore said:


> With almost 2,400 replies to the thread and growing, I'm hoping for a cliff notes version because I’m way too behind on that reading to catch up. LOL!!


it is like you watch prison break series .. never miss every series of the posts.

LOL


----------

